# [By Demand] - Digit April 2007



## FatBeing (Feb 23, 2007)

Did you know that antivirus tools even detect prank software?

EDIT:
Did you also know that requests close on the 10th of each month?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 23, 2007)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> Did you know that antivirus tools even detect prank software?



Only some software. 

Btw can i start demanding. Here is what i want :-

1. Supreme Commander Demo. .
2. Act of War :- High Treason Demo. .


----------



## qams (Feb 23, 2007)

*Everything related to Windows Vista*
*(Softwares + Tutorials + latest news + Updates + Drivers)*
*e.g. *
*AutoPatcher Vista*
*Ulead Products (Vista Ready)*
*Nero 7.7.x.x Only English Version (Vista Ready)*
*etc................................*
Please include *Compatiblity Pack for intel 915G Graphics for Aero theme *


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 23, 2007)

whats there in march issue?


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 23, 2007)

Fast track to FLASH


----------



## soham (Feb 23, 2007)

1. Open Office Premium
2. FAST TRACK to Vista


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 23, 2007)

^
even i thought of telling Fast track to Vista but then i thought, most of us here don't have vista. so no use.


----------



## alsiladka (Feb 23, 2007)

*All the Latest and Correct Drivers for Windows Vista.*This is very tough for home users to find out as they are not aware of what drivers are and why their printers and hardware are not working with Vista.​*Fast Track to Windows Vista*
All we techies know about Vista and its intricacies. But does the Common Man know about it? We must keep in mind that the Magazine is the way common man gains technical knowledge.​ 
Also if possible, Vista Ready apps. 

So that all those who have migrated to Vista, but have no knowledge, will sport an opinion that Vista is crap and then that is how the general public would percieve it.


----------



## caleb (Feb 24, 2007)

How about some nice "ANIMATED Wallpapers".


----------



## nithinks (Feb 24, 2007)

Ulead Video Studio 10
Ulead Video Studio 10
Ulead Video Studio 10
Ulead Video Studio 10


----------



## soham (Feb 24, 2007)

Animated Wallpapers would be great. Also try to include some DreamScene Loop videos.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Alright. A list from my side after a very long time.*
And plz try to give the latest versions of the following, if any.

Download Accelerator Plus 8.1.5.6 Full

Nokia Software Updater
*nds1.nokia.com/files/support/global/phones/software/NokiaSoftwareUpdaterSetup_en.exe

DivX 6.5.1
*download.divx.com/divx/DivXInstaller.exe

TextAloud Version 2.225
*nextup.com/files/textalouda.exe

VLC Player 0.8.6a
*downloads.videolan.org/pub/videolan/vlc/0.8.6a/win32/vlc-0.8.6a-win32.exe

VCDCut Pro V4.16.8
*www.jiaovideo.com/download/vcdcut.exe

VirtualDub 1.6.17
*jaist.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/virtualdub/VirtualDub-1.6.17.zip

DirectX 9.0x (February 2007)
*download.microsoft.com/download/4/2/2/42219f33-9597-4ae0-a7a1-cccabc893ca2/directx_feb2007_redist.exe

ZoneAlarm Pro v7.0.302.000
*download.zonelabs.com/bin/free/1043_zl/zapSetup_70_302_000_en.exe

Nero v7.7.5.1
ftp://ftp6.usw.nero.com/software/nero7/update/Nero-7.7.5.1_eng_update.exe
*httpdl4.usw.nero.com/software/nero7/update/Nero-7.7.5.1_eng_update.exe

Bitcomet 0.84
*download.bitcomet.com/achive/BitComet_0.84_setup.exe

Yahoo! Messenger v8.1.0.239
*download.yahoo.com/dl/msgr8/us/ymsgr8us.exe

Windows Vista Upgrade Advisor 1.0
*download.microsoft.com/download/2/...9-0762d55ce4d1/WindowsVistaUpgradeAdvisor.msi*www.microsoft.com/downloads/info.a...9-0762d55ce4d1/WindowsVistaUpgradeAdvisor.msi

Windows Live Messenger 8.1.0178
*download.microsoft.com/download/1/A/4/1A4FEB1A-18E0-423A-B898-F697402E4F7F/Install_Messenger_nous.exe

Update Rollup 1 for Windows 2000 SP4 (KB891861)
*download.microsoft.com/download/2/7/b/27b1d1a3-0299-4336-b88a-22b9f09817e2/Windows2000-KB891861-v2-x86-ENU.EXE

Windows Vista Hardware Assessment v1.0
*download.microsoft.com/download/4/6/f/46f45c42-d679-404e-9812-6053dd59a0d2/Windows_Vista_Hardware_Assessment_Setup.exe

Mozilla Firefox 2.0.0.2
ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/2.0.0.2/win32/en-US/Firefox%20Setup%202.0.0.2.exe

Realtek AC'97 Drivers A3.98 (WinXP)
ftp://152.104.238.194/pc/audio/WDM_A398.exe
ftp://202.65.194.18/pc/audio/WDM_A398.exe
ftp://61.56.86.122/pc/audio/WDM_A398.exe

AMD64 Upgrade for Far Cry – English
*amd.filecloud.com/files/file.php?user_file_id=49673

Luxor 2
*d.trymedia.com/d/mumbo/1h_pkg_mj_l2/mumbo/luxor_2_Setup.exe

Renegade v1.037 Patch
*h.yimg.com/download2.games.yahoo.com/games/buzz2/content/p/1/327363/renegadepatch1037.zip

Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne - v1.21a Patch
*h.yimg.com/download2.games.yahoo.com/games/buzz2/content/p/3/501679/war3tft_121a_english.exe

Warcraft III: Reign of Chaos - v1.21a Patch
*h.yimg.com/download2.games.yahoo.com/games/buzz2/content/p/0/501669/war3roc_121a_english.exe

Age of Empires III Update v1.10
*aom.zone.com/MGS/ES/loc/patch110/EN/aoe3-110-english.exe

Plz try to give them all.


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 24, 2007)

*Animatrix movies*
Available for download @ (if they are allowed for redistribution of course)
*www.intothematrix.com/

*Webaroo's Wikipedia Webpack
(In a special issue considering its size)*

~ Total Commander PowerPack
~ All Windows XP Powertoys from
*www.majorgeeks.com/Microsoft_...Toys_d710.html
~ Sabayon Linux (Whenever you want to give a distro - there's a full (DVD) and a light (CD) version)
~ Pinnacle Studio 10X demo (if available)
~ Any Free Game from
*www.simsarchive.jumbahost.com/freegames3.php
And Plz make a Fast track on MacOSX, CCNA, MSCE2003 or RHCE
(If any of this is included earlier u can ofcourse leave it out)


----------



## caleb (Feb 24, 2007)

Also some PNG panaromic photos to be used in Skydome  for Beryl.


----------



## harikrishnat (Feb 24, 2007)

please please !!!! give me    fast track to FLASH
__________
please please !!!!   give me    fast track to FLASH


----------



## pradeepbishnoi (Feb 25, 2007)

pls Try to provide all software required for Compressing a movie to Fit into 700 MB/699 MB.

As most torrent site provide these  .avi (DivX Compressed file) with superb clearity...

I also need to learn to do the same..
so as burn many movies on a Single DVD....

Pls provide a section which tells complete Compression method..
elseanyone pls provide me the Tutorial & Links  so that i can learn online

Thanx
Reagrds Pradeep Bishnoi


----------



## caleb (Feb 25, 2007)

How to install Beryl in Open Suse 10.2 or Ubuntu 6.10 so it runs stable.


----------



## Techno Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Fast Track To VISTA
Fedora Core 6 or SUSE


----------



## kerthivasan (Feb 25, 2007)

i prefer fast track to flash.

this would be really very helpful


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 25, 2007)

Pls pls give me fast track to visual basic 6.0
pls pls publish it.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok, here's an addition to my previous list.

Windows Vista Software Compatibility Update
*download.microsoft.com/download/6/...8936-f7941db680a1/Windows6.0-KB929427-x86.msu

Winamp 5.33
*download.nullsoft.com/winamp/client/winamp533_pro.exe

nVidia ForceWare Driver v100.65 (Win Vista)
*us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/100.65/100.65_winvista_32bit_international.exe

Realtek AC'97 Drivers (Win Vista)
ftp://152.104.238.194/pc/audio/WDM_A398.exe
ftp://202.65.194.18/pc/audio/WDM_A398.exe
ftp://61.56.86.122/pc/audio/WDM_A398.exe

Mystry Case Files - Ravenhearst (either BigFish Games or Reflexive)
*arcade.reflexive.com/downloadgame.aspx?AID=725&CID=22242
*downloads.bigfishgames.com/downloads/installers/en_mysterycasefilesra_inst.exe

Stand O' Food (Gamehouse)
*downloads.gamehouse.com/funpass/StandOFoodInstall.exe

Chicken Chase (Big FishGames)
*64.92.235.22/o=64/b=qjuKuMPRu5M7ca...ishgames/1h_pkg542_3/en_chickenchase_inst.exe

Virtual Villagers - The Lost Children (BigFish Games)
*64.92.235.24/o=64/b=uCotOSUUNMMpSl...es/1h_pkg542_2/en_virtualvillagersth_inst.exe

Flower Shop - Big City Break (BigFish Games)
*64.92.235.16/o=64/b=1nXcFqb2VJwzzN...es/1h_pkg542_3/en_flowershopbigcityb_inst.exe

Carrie The Caregiver (BigFish Games)
*64.92.235.25/o=64/b=+05bPO57fwXU7D...es/1h_pkg542_2/en_carriethecaregiver_inst.exe


----------



## appu (Feb 25, 2007)

I just need dis version of linux

*wiki.freespire.org/index.php/Download_Freespire

thnks


----------



## Maneel (Feb 26, 2007)

I want advanced reviews about webhosts & php scripts (internet ones like blogs, forums, shopping carts etc.)


----------



## dfordigit (Feb 26, 2007)

Norton System Works Pro 2007 Tryout.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 27, 2007)

net beans ide


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Feb 27, 2007)

Please give a demo of Sonic/Roxio Easy CD/DVD Creator. I heard its better than Nero 7, I would really like to try it.


----------



## dfordigit (Feb 28, 2007)

*Games from Reflexive Arcade*



			
				g_goyal2000 said:
			
		

> Ok, here's an addition to my previous list.
> 
> 
> Mystry Case Files - Ravenhearst (either BigFish Games or Reflexive)
> *arcade.reflexive.com/downloadgame.aspx?AID=725&CID=22242






Please provide BIG IN SIZE trial games from Reflexive Arcade  . Some arcade games are 40 to 80 mbs! So please...........................


----------



## nfsug2 (Feb 28, 2007)

please please please provide the demo of

Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Demo 

we r waiting for it for long time


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Feb 28, 2007)

autopatcher................ 
autopatcher................ 
autopatcher................ 
autopatcher................ 
autopatcher................ 
autopatcher................ 
autopatcher................ 
autopatcher................
__________
fast track on php......
fast track on php......
fast track on php......
fast track on php......
fast track on php......
fast track on php......
fast track on php......
fast track on php......


----------



## emailaatif786 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Service pack DVD*

Latest Windows 98 Service Pack 
Latest Windows Me Service pack 
Latest Windows 2000 Service Pack
Latest Windows NT Service Pack
Latest Windows XP Service Pack
Latest Windows 2003 Service Pack 
Latest Windows LongHorn Service Pack

Latest Office 2000 Service Pack
Latest Office XP Service Pack
Latest Office 2003 Service Pack
__________
Fast Track on PHP
__________
This site lists the latest Windows Vista drivers and provides direct links to the files for downloads. We're offering this as a free service to the community, to help you all get through this challenging period of Vista-transitioning.

ATI
ATI SMBus 
ATI Display Drivers (ALL) 
ATI WDM Teletext Decoder 
C-Media
SiS 7012 Audio Driver 
NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) Audio Codec Interfa 

Creative
Creative Sound Blaster AudioPCI 128 (WDM 
Creative Audigy Audio Processor (WDM) 
E-MU E-DSP2 Audio Processor (WDM) 

Crystal
Crystal WDM Audio Device 
Crystal SoundFusion(tm) CS4281 WDM Audio 
Crystal SoundFusion(tm) Game Port 

Dell
Dell Printer 5100cn PS 
Dell Laser Printer 5100cn 
Bluetooth Hands-free Audio Device 

Intel
Intel(R) PRO/1000 PM Network Connection 
Intel(R) 975X PCI Express Root Port ? 27 
Intel(R) PRO/10GbE CX4 Server Adapter 

NVidia
NVIDIA GeForce 6600 VE 
NVIDIA Quadro FX 5500 
NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XE 

Logitech
Logitech USB Camera (Express/Go) 

Philips
AVerMedia, AVerTV WDM Video Capture (Sil 
AVerMedia, AVerTV WDM Video Capture (713 

RealTek
Realtek Content Creation Bay 
Realtek AC'97 Audio for SiS(R) Audio Con 
Realtek AC'97 Audio for VIA686/8231 Audi 

Silicon Integrated Systems
SiS 7018 Audio Driver 
SiS 180/181 IDE/RAID Controller 
SiS 7012 Audio Driver 

SigmaTel
SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC (fo 

SMC
SMC EZ Connect Wireless USB Adapter(SMC2 
SMC8013WG Broadband Remote NDIS Device 
SMCWPCI-G 54Mbps Wireless PCI adapter 
VIA
Secondary Bus Master IDE controller (dua 
Envy24 Family Audio Controller WDM 
Primary Bus Master IDE controller (dual 

Yamaha
YAMAHA OPL3-SAx Reserved 
YAMAHA DS-XG Legacy Sound System (WDM) 
YAMAHA Native DS-XG WDM Driver 

Marvell
SysKonnect SK-9S21 10/100/1000Base-T Ser 
SysKonnect SK-9P22 10/100/1000 Base-T Du 
SysKonnect Marvell RDK-8012 10/100/1000B 

BENQ
BenQ T90X (Digital) 
BenQ T505 
BenQ T90X (Analog) 
Voyetra
Crystal SoundFusion(tm) Audio Device 
Unsupported customized Crystal Sound Fus 

PVD
Logitech USB Camera (Communicate STX) 
Logitech USB Camera (Chat) 
Logitech USB Camera (Orbit/Sphere MP) 

Agere
Agere Systems PCI Soft Modem 
Agere Systems PCI-SV92PP Soft Modem 
Agere Systems HDA Modem 

Broadcom
ASUSTeK/Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated 
Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Fiber 
Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet 

SiS
Fujitsu Siemens Computers SiS761GX on bo 
SiS M760GX 
SiS 651C 

Atheros
Atheros AR5006XS Wireless Network Adapte 
11b/g Wireless LAN Mini PCI Adapter 
Atheros AR5005G Wireless Network Adapter 

Conexant
Conexant Falcon II NTSC Video Capture 
Conexant AC-Link Audio 

Aureal
Aureal Vortex 8820 Audio (WDM) 
Aureal Vortex 8810 Audio (WDM) 

Hauppauge
Hauppauge WinTV 88x TS Capture (90xxx) 
Hauppauge WinTV 88x TS Capture (92xxx) 
Hauppauge WinTV 88x MPEG Encoder (28xxx) 

O2Micro
O2Micro OZ711E2 SmartCardBus Controller 
O2Micro OZ6812 CardBus Controller 
O2Micro OZ776 USB CCID Smartcard Reader 

Aureal
Aureal Vortex 8820 Audio (WDM) 
Aureal Vortex 8810 Audio (WDM) 

Head to :*www.radarsync.com/vista/


----------



## uzair (Feb 28, 2007)

the tutorial of "make windows xp look like vista"
by vishal gupta on the digit forum


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 28, 2007)

Command & Conquer :- Triberium Wars Demo .


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 1, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Command & Conquer :- Triberium Wars Demo .


Yes, I want that too. One vote from me.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 1, 2007)

g_goyal2000 said:
			
		

> Yes, I want that too. One vote from me.



Thanks!!. We need more votes. . Maybe we should start another thread to demand digit to give us demo.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 1, 2007)

CheatBook-DataBase 2007
*dl.winsite.com/files/672/ar1/winxp/games/cheatbook-database2007.zip
__________


			
				dfordigit said:
			
		

> Please provide BIG IN SIZE trial games from Reflexive Arcade  . Some arcade games are 40 to 80 mbs! So please...........................


Didn't understand what u meant. Are u asking for more game demos from reflexive that are big? Or are u criticizing my post?


----------



## Sirius (Mar 1, 2007)

g_goyal2000 said:
			
		

> Ok, here's an addition to my previous list.
> 
> Windows Vista Software Compatibility Update
> *download.microsoft.com/download/6/...8936-f7941db680a1/Windows6.0-KB929427-x86.msu
> ...



Find some of your software requests in March CD/DVD. Other requests have been noted.


----------



## meenuti (Mar 1, 2007)

Fast Track on Vista, Office 2007, Flash, Visual Basic Express Edition and so on


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 2, 2007)

meenuti said:
			
		

> Fast Track on Vista, Office 2007, Flash, Visual Basic Express Edition and so on



Fast Track on Visual Basic Express Edition?.

Microsoft has lots of information about it.


----------



## meenuti (Mar 2, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Fast Track on Visual Basic Express Edition?.
> 
> Microsoft has lots of information about it.



But a fast track could compile then and bring it out better


----------



## vikki55 (Mar 2, 2007)

i want SUSE-Linux-10.1 
ftp://ftp.lyx.org/pub/openSUSE/SUSE-Linux-10.1-GM-i386-CD1.iso
ftp://ftp.lyx.org/pub/openSUSE/SUSE-Linux-10.1-GM-i386-CD2.iso
ftp://ftp.lyx.org/pub/openSUSE/SUSE-Linux-10.1-GM-i386-CD3.iso
__________
i want ubuntu 6.10 cd
ftp://ftp.lyx.org/pub/ubuntu-cd/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso


----------



## led_shankar (Mar 2, 2007)

You gave us a SUPERB FastTrack to linux last year. I used that alone to install xubuntu on my comp. It was an excellent resource for gaining a foothold into the linux world.

I request now that you give a more advanced version of a Linux FastTrack, that would teach us how to make the most of the OS. Thank you.


----------



## FatBeing (Mar 2, 2007)

True....but we'd have to get better at it first now, won't we?


----------



## jatin931 (Mar 2, 2007)

Fast track to gimp with photos and tricks

I would also like to see explation on new technology like AMD Core. And prices of various products like motherboard, ram, hdd, proccesor etc which are popular 

Thanks


----------



## led_shankar (Mar 2, 2007)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> True....but we'd have to get better at it first now, won't we?


aiyyo thoo 

Well, how about including PC BSD?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 2, 2007)

over clocking tools and tips and tricks for high end board


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 2, 2007)

meenuti said:
			
		

> But a fast track could compile then and bring it out better


Then a fast track on Visual Basic will do.


----------



## lalam (Mar 2, 2007)

Magix Audio Cleaning Lab 11 Demo 
Magix Mobile Music Player
Magix Music Manager 2006
Intervideo Win Dvd Platinum 8 Trial
Corel Paint Shop Pro XI
Cyberlink Power Dvd 7

Thanks!


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 2, 2007)

New version of Torpark (v2.0.0.2a) is out.
Plz try to give.
__________


			
				Sirius said:
			
		

> Find some of your software requests in March CD/DVD. Other requests have been noted.


Well, I didn't find most of my requests in March issue. So, hoping to receive them in April issue (probably all in their latest avatars (aka versions)).


----------



## bkpeerless (Mar 3, 2007)

plz provide the free magzines (pdf) present at
*www.gamerzines.com/pcgzine/. all gamers will like it
plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## topgear (Mar 4, 2007)

Wish List For April 2007 Issue:

*******NVIDIA ForceWare Drivers for Windows Vista (32-bit) 100.65******

Auto Patcher Vista *******MUST ADD IT***********

Vista Codec Package 4.2.9

Inkscape for Windows 0.45 (Replacement of Adobe Illustrator)****
The GIMP 2.3.14 + GTK  (Replacement of Photoshop)*****
VMware Server for Windows 1.0.2 Build 39867****
Blender for Windows 2.43 **************

Microsoft Virtual PC 2007 1.0**********************
Microsoft DirectX Redistributable February 2007*****
Microsoft Debug Diagnostic Tool 1.1*****
Microsoft Digital Imaging Suite*****
Microsoft Photo Info 1.0
Microsoft RAW Image Thumbnailer and Viewer for Windows XP
Microsoft Windows Easy Transfer Companion 6.0

Wireshark for Windows 0.99.5  (A Freeware Network Protocol Analyzer)
JaBack for Windows 7.24  (A freeware Backup Utility)
PHP 5.2.1
NVIDIA ForceWare Drivers for Windows 2000/XP (32-bit) 93.81
AutoPatcher XP February 2007
WordFusion Beta 1.27
Hydranode for Windows 0.3.0
Torpark 2.0.0.2a
Tor for Windows 0.1.2.8 Beta
Mozilla Firefox for Windows (Gran Paradiso) 3.0
RocketDock 1.3.0

***************Ubuntu 7.04 "Feisty Fawn" Herd 4*****************


----------



## nepcker (Mar 4, 2007)

I'd like more coverafe on Apple products.


----------



## Sirius (Mar 5, 2007)

bkpeerless said:
			
		

> plz provide the free magzines (pdf) present at
> *www.gamerzines.com/pcgzine/. all gamers will like it
> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz




Gamers love SKOAR!
__________


			
				topgear said:
			
		

> Wish List For April 2007 Issue:
> 
> *******NVIDIA ForceWare Drivers for Windows Vista (32-bit) 100.65******
> 
> ...




Request Noted!
__________


			
				g_goyal2000 said:
			
		

> New version of Torpark (v2.0.0.2a) is out.
> Plz try to give.
> __________
> Well, I didn't find most of my requests in March issue. So, hoping to receive them in April issue (probably all in their latest avatars (aka versions)).



I didn't say most of your request has been given. I said some of your request was in March CD/DVD.


----------



## rishitells (Mar 5, 2007)

*Hey Why are u not giving *

*UBUNTU LINUX *







So many months Passed since u gave it. Please Please Please Give it..


----------



## DDIF (Mar 5, 2007)

Any Linux distro except Fedora Core and OpenSuSE! Pls Pls fulfill this request. Coz i don't have BroadBand. 
Thanks


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 5, 2007)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:
			
		

> *Hey Why are u not giving *
> 
> *UBUNTU LINUX *
> 
> ...



How many times should they gave ?. They are other people who need different stuff.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 5, 2007)

PLZ give lots of symbian 60 softwares for Nokia N series.

Can u please give NFS carbon demo for series 60.


----------



## herc (Mar 5, 2007)

a review of products 4 ppl who r upgrading and have only one time investment
1)compatible with vista
2)high end games at low detail level
3)64 bit support


----------



## Superfrag (Mar 5, 2007)

hey one more vote for Command and Conquer Tiberium Wars.


----------



## jithudigitised (Mar 6, 2007)

something about the motorola phones likes their softwares, games etc..

and also some some free mp3 songs


----------



## sauravktr (Mar 6, 2007)

*FAST TRACK* On ETHICAL HACKING


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 6, 2007)

fast Track Series On  *solaris.*


----------



## Asfaq (Mar 6, 2007)

Fast track on modding/flexing the linux firmware of motorola phones like the MotoMing and associated software like the LintLoader and .80p firmware etc..


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 6, 2007)

Asfaq said:
			
		

> Fast track on modding/flexing the linux firmware of motorola phones like the MotoMing and associated software like the LintLoader and .80p firmware etc..



I highly doubtful about it.


----------



## Asfaq (Mar 6, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> I highly doubtful about it.



Hmmm.. if not that then atleast a comprehensive review on the features of the MotoMing and all the advantages of using an opensource firmware for the phone's OS.. just to get the masses excited!


----------



## lalam (Mar 6, 2007)

Magix Audio Cleaning Lab 11 Demo
Magix Mobile Music Player
Magix Music Manager 2006
Intervideo Win Dvd Platinum 8 Trial
Corel Paint Shop Pro XI
Cyberlink Power Dvd 7

Thanks!


----------



## mohammed_intekhab (Mar 7, 2007)

Top ten cd dvd burning soft ware of world source toptenreviews
#1Easy Media Creator 
#2 Power2Go 
#3nstant CD/DVD 
#4 Burn & Go X 
#5 NTI CD & DVD Maker 
#6 CD-Mate 
#7 Nero 
#8 Alcohol 120% 
#9 Virtuosa Gold 
#10 Pyro 
#11 CloneCD 
#12 DVD Movie Factory 
#13 Acoustica MP3 CD Burner 
#14 Gear CD-RW 
#15 BlindWrite 
#16 X-Copy 
Top ten photoediting software  according to latest reviews
 #1Photoshop Elements 
 #2PhotoImpact 
 #3Digital Image Suite 
#4 Photo Plus 
#5 Paint Shop Pro 
#6 PhotoStudio 
#7 FotoFinish Studio 
#8 PhotoSuite 
#9 Photo Explosion 
#10 Picture It! 
#11 PhotoImpression 
#12 ACDSee 
#13 Brilliant Photo 
#14 Picasa 
#15 PhotoLightning 
#16 ThumbsPlus 

Top ten and more antivirus of according to rating
 #1BitDefender 
 #2Kaspersky 
 #3F-Secure Anti-Virus 
#4 PC-cillin 
#5 ESET Nod32 
#6 McAfee VirusScan 
#7 Norton AntiVirus 
#8 AVG AntiVirus 
#9 CA Antivirus 
#10 Norman Virus Control 
#11 AntiVirusKit 
#12 AVAST! 
#13 Panda Titanium 
#14 F-Prot 
#15 PCTools AntiVirus 
#16 ViRobot Expert 
#17 WinAntiVirus 
Top 20 antispyware
 Spy Sweeper 
 CounterSpy 
 Trend Micro Anti-Spyware 
#4 AntiSpy 
#5 Spyware Doctor 
#6 PestPatrol 
#7 Ad-aware SE Pro 
#8 Spyware BeGone 
#9 McAfee AntiSpyware 
#10 Maxion Spy Killer 
#11 SpyHunter 
#12 SpyRemover 
#13 XoftSpy 
#14 TrueWatch 
#15 Spyware Stormer 
#16 BPS Spyware Remover 
#17 Adware Remover Gold 
#18 TZ Spy.-Ad. Remover 
#19 Spy Cleaner Gold 
#20 Spyware Crusher 
Top ten personal fire wall

 ZoneAlarm Pro 
 Outpost Firewall Pro 
 Norton Personal Firewall 
#4 Norman Personal Firewall 
#5 SurfSecret Personal Firewall 
#6 McAfee Personal Firewall Plus 
#7 BullGuard 
#8 Sygate Personal Firewall Pro 
#9 Injoy Firewall 
#10 BlackICE PC Protection 
#11 Kaspersky Anti-Hacker 
#12 F-Secure Internet Security 
#13 PC-cillin Internet Security 
#14 Armor2net 
#15 Tiny Firewall 
#16 Privatefirewall 
Top eight internet browser

 Opera 
 Internet Explorer 
 Mozilla Firefox 
#4 Netscape Navigator 
#5 Maxthon 
#6 Ace Explorer 
#7 NetCaptor 
#8 MyIE2 Online 
Top ten dvd player

 PowerDVD 
 WinDVD Platinum 
 DirectDVD 
#4 CinePlayer Surround 
#5 DVD X Player 
#6 BlazeDVD 
#7 RioDVD 
#8 Easy DVD Player 
#9 Hero DVD Player 
#10 SuperDVD Player 
#11 SyWi_DVD Player 
#12 Magic DVD Player 
#13 Zoom Player 
i want all top 1
source *software.toptenreviews.com/


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 7, 2007)

Most of your Top 1 are shareware which last mostly till 30 days .


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 7, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> PLZ give lots of symbian 60 softwares for Nokia N series.
> 
> Can u please give NFS carbon demo for series 60.


Yeah, I want those too.
__________
K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 1.67
*files.9down.com:8080/klmcodec167_9down.com.rar
*www.h2-world.net/files/klmcodec167.exe

Registry Mechanic v6.0.0.780
*www.pctools.com/downloads/rminstall.exe

Quicktime 7.1.5
*appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite.net/c...61-2831.20070301.qTS15/QuickTimeInstaller.exe

Age of Empires III: The WarChiefs Update v1.10
*aom.zone.com/MGS/ES/loc/patchx102/EN/aoe3x-102-english.exe

Company of Heroes Patch v1.0 to v1.4
*thq.vo.llnwd.net/o10/CoH/retail/EN_140_150_Patch.exe

Company of Heroes Patch v1.4 to v1.5
*thq.vo.llnwd.net/o10/CoH/retail/EN_100_140_Patch.exe

I want both COH patches cos the latter is useless without former. And I haven't found any cumulative patch for the game.


----------



## herc (Mar 7, 2007)

As the world is supposed to move towards open source softwares aso i think that there shud be more articles regarding open source software movements. i once got a video" go open" frm my frnd he says its a regular show. plz include their shows also.


----------



## ayushsobti (Mar 8, 2007)

one centrespread game poster every month please
and latest episodes of the scene


----------



## qams (Mar 8, 2007)

Everything related to Windows Vista.  
(Softwares + Tutorials + latest news + Updates + Drivers)
e.g. 
Ulead Products (Vista Ready)
Ulead DVD Movie factory 6.0
Nero 7.7.x.x Only Engilsh Version (Vista Ready)
etc................................

VirtualDub 1.6.17
*jaist.dl.sourceforge.net/sour...Dub-1.6.17.zip
DirectX 9.0x (February 2007)
*download.microsoft.com/downlo...007_redist.exe
ZoneAlarm Pro v7.0.302.000
*download.zonelabs.com/bin/fre...302_000_en.exe
Nero v7.7.5.1
ftp://ftp6.usw.nero.com/software/ner...eng_update.exe
*httpdl4.usw.nero.com/software...eng_update.exe
Bitcomet 0.84
*download.bitcomet.com/achive/...0.84_setup.exe
Yahoo! Messenger v8.1.0.239
*download.yahoo.com/dl/msgr8/us/ymsgr8us.exe
Windows Vista Upgrade Advisor 1.0
*download.microsoft.com/downlo...adeAdvisor.msi
Update Rollup 1 for Windows 2000 SP4 (KB891861)
*download.microsoft.com/downlo...v2-x86-ENU.EXE
Update Rollup for Windows XP MCE 2005
Windows Vista Hardware Assessment v1.0
*download.microsoft.com/downlo...ment_Setup.exe
Mozilla Firefox 2.0.0.2
ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.or...%202.0.0.2.exe
Realtek AC'97 Drivers A3.98 (WinXP)+ Vista also
ftp://152.104.238.194/pc/audio/WDM_A398.exe
ftp://202.65.194.18/pc/audio/WDM_A398.exe
ftp://61.56.86.122/pc/audio/WDM_A398.exe


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 8, 2007)

*I command you Digit-ians(most humbly and respectfully  ) to include 'Real GTA 3 Mods Pack Final' in your DVD/CD. This download is NOT A JOKE(100MB). *You can find the file here. 
*It's an order(a reeeeaaallly humble one). Obey your Emperor 'Alexander the great' (Pleeeease)*


----------



## uzair (Mar 8, 2007)

Any ashampoo product....
everything's free

Ashampoo winoptimizer 4
firewall,antivirus,etc


----------



## maindola (Mar 8, 2007)

I want the complete article on divx encoding. It should cover settings for both best picture quality and best size.


----------



## topgear (Mar 10, 2007)

Please Add This:

Power DVD 7.20 Super Ultra Edition HD & Blue Ray Compatible (Trial)


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Mar 10, 2007)

standalone external tv tuners which do not require a damn pc

as of my googling i found some from 
                                    compro usa
                                    pinnacle 
                                    pixelview  

PixelView PlayTV Box5.is available with rptech in india
but what about compro as of mediatech they dont sport it at their site 
nor is with pixelview

is any body using standalone external tv tuner if so please rate it here
it would be a great help for a shoping spree

or someone from techtree or digit  has reviewed 
standalone external tv tuners please let us know which of them are available in india 
with their prices and picture quality

thanx


----------



## Sarvesh_aus (Mar 10, 2007)

Demo!!!!!!!!!!!!! Brian Lara International Cricket 07 plzzzz


----------



## abhishek_sharma (Mar 10, 2007)

All Vista Compatible Drivers available on the Net.
Nvidia Driver for Geforce 6600 Agp Card for Vista
Soundmax Driver for Vista


----------



## Shrut_Xen (Mar 11, 2007)

Speed Runs plz plz plz.
Digit has never supplied speed runs.So instead of putting another Old movie put Speed Run of Half Life 2.I got the link but the file is large(Ok ok i was referring the INSANE quality ).....So please digit team if you are hearing supply Speed Runs of the famous games....they are more entertaining then MOVIES.Plz plz digit Oh hear my request...whoops i forgot here is the link for Normal quality(i want Insane)...
*ia310110.us.archive.org/2/items/HalfLife2_13657/HalfLife2_13657.avi
Psst:You guys can find the complete list of speed runs here *speeddemosarchive.com/gamelist/PC.html...Plz plz plz keep supplying them....PLEASE
psst 2:I have registered in this forum just to make demands...so please Digit Team hear it..i will "virtually" die if i will not see the speed run


----------



## Fighter (Mar 12, 2007)

Please give Fedora Core 6, many magz have given but as a I am loyal to DIGIT so I am waiting for DIGIT to do the favor.

Also it would be nice to see some full movies, and fast track based on all about video compression and DVDs.

Your kind favor will be appreciated.


----------

